# Men strike back!



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How many men does it take to open a beer?
None. It should be opened when she brings it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Why is a Laundromat a really bad place to pick up a woman?
Because a woman who can't even afford a washing machine will probably never be able to support you.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Why do women have smaller feet than men?
It's one of those "evolutionary things" that allows
them to stand closer to the kitchen sink.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart?
When she starts a sentence with "A man once told me..."
-------------------------------------------------------------------
How do you fix a woman's watch?
You don't. There is a clock on the oven.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Why do men fart more than women?
Because women can't shut up long enough to
build up the required pressure.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
If your dog is barking at the back door and your wife is yelling at the front door, who do you let in first?
The dog, of course. He'll shut up once you let him in.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
What's worse than a Male Chauvinist Pig?
A woman who won't do what she's told.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I married a Miss Right.
I just didn't know her first name was Always.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes
a woman's sex drive by 90%.
It's called a Wedding Cake.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Why do men die before their wives?
They want to.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Women will never be equal to men until they can
walk down the street with a bald head and a beer
gut, and still think they are sexy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
In the beginning, God created the earth and rested.
Then God created Man and rested.
Then God created Woman.
Since then, neither God nor Man has rested.
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

he he ...

:lol:


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Just one more.........

Why do women get married in white ?

All kitchen appliances come in white.

Female proof [smiley=fireman.gif] flame suit on.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

ARTT said:


> Just one more.........
> 
> Why do women get married in white ?
> 
> ...


Fantastic... you saved the best till last

(Its funny how the women in the office didn't laugh at this one though  )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why hasnt there been a woman on the moon ?

Cos it dont need cleaning yet ! :roll:


----------

